
Facebook Democratized the News, but New Changes Do the Opposite - joshrotenberg
http://www.nytimes./roomfordebate/2016/05/17/is-facebook-saving-journalism-or-ruining-it/facebook-democratized-the-news-but-new-changes-do-the-opposite
======
gus_massa
Bad URL. Try submitting again.

